# Frogs & Toads > Dart Frogs (Dendrobatidae) > General Discussion >  Front leg spasm

## larry b

one of my tincs holds it leg hard to the body shoulder to elbow , does anybody know why it does this.

----------


## berksmike

Leg spasms can be a sign of calcium deficiency or metabolic bone disease. How often and with what are you dusting the tincs food? Also how old is the dusting powder as the active ingredients can degrade over time.

----------



----------


## Heather

Tetany... (deficient blood calcium) also happens in humans. Usually starts with fine twitches and numbness, then progresses to tremors, followed by contractions or inability to move muscles.

----------



----------


## larry b

They been getting repashy calcium  often .The dusting powder is not more then 6months old.

----------

